# How does this work?



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

How safe is it for the pigeon? How long does it take to get him/her if the shipper is in the same state? If it takes too long, how is the bird able to eat if the seeds are rolling around and drink if it spills everywhere? Can someone post a pic of the case you ship them in?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The shipping box has to be one that is approved for use by the US Postal Service. Check out this link (click on Products for pictures of the boxes) and the other links on the site for more information on the process.

http://www.hm-e.net/index2.htm

How long it takes depends on the airline flight schedules between the point of origin and the destination. Shipments from major Florida and New York City airports arrive in California the afternoon of the day following shipping. For other locations it may take two days (and even three). You need to check with your local post office to be sure you can ship or receive live birds.

You do NOT want to put water in a shipping box. A few seeds is fine, and the pigeons have no trouble finding and eating the seeds. Generally the shipping of pigeons via the USPO is quite safe and reliable.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The boxes need to be aproved for shipping and you can get them from the pigeon supply houses. If you go on there you can also see what they look like, they have pics.
You don't give them food and water while they are being shipped. You can feed them before they leave and they will be fine.
About the duration of the shipping, it all depends what flight connections there are. It could be a same day delivery or the most 48 hours but not more. If it would take more than 48 hours I wouldn't recommend shipping.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just shipped Rosco several weeks ago via the u.s. post office. I did not like shipping at all, most of the flights were almost two days, because of lengthy stop-overs.

You have to call on Monday for them to arrange a flight, and you will find out the day of shipping if it is a go. The post office is having an increasingly difficult time finding airplane transport for birds, partly because of the bird flue. My post office only has one carrier, they put in a request and it takes a day to see if the airline will approve it, and the captain of the plane also has a say so.

I went thru many Mondays when there was nothing available (that I felt comfortable with), until a few weeks ago. This flight was only a day, with 2 short stop overs. The plane left 11:30 Tuesday night from Orlando florida and arrived Wed. at 1:40 in Omaha.

I inquired with pet express but they wanted 300.00 to ship.

It is easier to ship from one end of the country to another, because the bird most likely will get a direct flight, like from Miami to Los Angeles. There are little or no stop-overs.


They don't allow food or water on the approved shipping box.

Many people say it is safe, and the birds are shipped within two days and do okay. I stuffed Rosco with food and water before we arrived at the post office. It is also important to bring them to the main post office to avoid more travel time.

I have the pic of the box somewhere, let me go find it.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the relief of mind you guys. I really didn't want to take the chance of opening a box with a dead pigeon in it.


----------

